# Large amounts of chicken



## cooknhogz (Dec 13, 2012)

Just wanted to see how everybody else prepared large amounts of chicken for an event. I get asked all the time to do large amounts chicken and aways tried to stay away from it because of how much work (at least with the cooker I just sold) was involved. Now that being said, and not trying to sound modest, I have no problem cooking a damn good chicken which usually involves brine or inject and a rub but I don't see this being a feasible or profitable method when it comes to cooking 1,2, or 3 hundred lbs. I was thinking rinse, sprinkle with a good seasoning and cook which now will be done on a Lang 84. Also, what do you like using as far as parts, quarters, thighs, or both? My only fear is dry tasteless chicken with my name on it. Thanks, Chris


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2012)

Chris, morning...... Brining the birds will keep them moist and add flavor is you put seasoning in the brine.... I like 1/2 birds to accommodate white and dark meat eaters.... You will need a walk-in cooler or something to keep a big tub of chicken cold...  Dave


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave I do have a walk in cooler available on site. I strive for excellent product every time but also have to make a profit. I also was thinking of a simple salt, sugar brine for a few hrs or as long as it take to get the pit up to temp then sprinkle with my chic rub and cook. Over the years I tried to stay away from large chicken cooks because there a pain in the a$$ and a lot more work than pork. Flippin a ton of chicken ain't no fun. lol, Again, thanks.


----------

